# Spell list with expensive materials



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 7, 2003)

Someone (kreynolds, I think) posted a spell list or spell lists sortet by stuff like costly material components. Can someone please give me a link to the files or the old thread?


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Mar 7, 2003)

Here's one.  I can't remember where I got it.  I added a few things to the original.


Player's Handbook

1 Identify (M: 100 gp pearl)
2 Arcane Lock (M: 25 gp gold dust)
2 Continual Flame (M: 50 gp ruby dust)
2 Detect Thoughts (F: a copper piece)
2 Magic Mouth (M: 10 gp jade dust)
2 (Leomund’s) Trap (M: 50 gp of prepared dust)
3 Gentle Repose (M: a cp for each eye of the corpse)
3 Illusory Script (M: 50 gp lead based ink)
3 Nondetection (M: 50 gp of diamond dust)
3 Sepia Snake Sigil (M: 500 gp of powdered amber)
4 Scrying (F: Highly polished silver mirror worth 1,000 GP)
4 Fire Trap (M: 25 gp gold dust)
4 Stoneskin (M: 250 gp diamond dust)
5 Animate Dead (M: 50 gp black onyx)
5 Fabricate (M: Original Material)
5 False Vision (M: 250 gp jade dust)
5 Wall of Iron (M: 50 gp of gold dust)
6 Analyze Dweomer (F: Golden loop with 1,500 ruby or sapphire lens)
6 Circle of Death (M: 500 gp black pearl powder)
6 Contingency (F: Ivory statuette decorated with gems worth 1,500 gp)
6 Legend Lore (M: 250 gp incense, F: Four ivory strips worth 50 gp each)
6 Magic Jar (F: Gem or crystal worth 100 gp)
6 Permenancy (XP: Varies)
6 Permanent Image (M: 100 gp jade powder)
6 Programmed Image 6 (Tenser’s) Transformation (M: Potion of Strength)
6 True Seeing (M: 250 gp ointment)
7 Forcecage (M: 1,500 gp ruby dust)
7 Greater Scrying (F: Highly polished silver mirror worth 1,000 GP)
7 (Drawmij’s) Instant Summons (M: 1,000 gp sapphire)
7 Limited Wish (XP: 300)
7 (Rary's) Mnemonic Enhancer (F: An ivory plaque worth 50 gp)
7 Simulacrum (M: 100 gp of powdered ruby, XP: 1,000)
7 (Mordenkainen's) Sword (F: Miniature platinum sword worth 250 gp)
7 Vision (M: 250 gp worth of incense, XP: 100)
8 Binding (500 gp props, 500 gp per HD of opals)
8 Clone (M: 1,000 GP lab supplies, F: Lab costing 500 gp)
8 Protection from Spells (M: 500 gp diamond, F: 1,000 gp diamond per creature affected)
8 Symbol (M: 5,000 gp of powdered diamond and opal)
8 Sympathy (M: 1,500 gp worth of crushed pearls)
8 Trap the Soul (M: 1,000 gp per HD gem)
9 Astral Projection (M: 1,000 gp jacinth, 5 gp silver bar per person)
9 Refuge (M: 1,500 gp of gems on item)
9 Shapechange (F: Jade circlet worth 1,500 gp)
9 Soul Bind (F: Black Sapphire worth 1,000 gp per HD of creature to be bound)
9 Teleportation Circle (M: 1,000 gp amber dust)
9 Temporal Stasis (M: 5,000 gp (diamond, ruby, emerald and sapphire dust)
9 Wish (XP: 5,000)

Spells not on the Sorcerer or Wizard List

1 Bless Water (M: 25 gp silver dust)
1 Curse Water (M: 25 gp silver dust)
2 Augery (F: Sticks, bones, tokens or likewise worth 25 gp)
2 Consecrate (M: 25 gp silver dust and some holy water)
2 Desecrate (M: 25 gp silver dust and some unholy water)
2 Shield Other (F: Pair of platinum rings worth 50 gp each)
3 Glyph of Warding (M: 200 gp diamond dust)
4 Divination (M: Incense and sacrifice worth 25 gp)
4 Restoration (M: 100 gp diamond dust)
5 Atonement (F: Prayer beads or similar worth 500 gp, (XP 500)
5 Awaken (XP: 250)
5 Commune (XP: 100, holy or unholy water)
5 Hallow (M: 1,000 gp of herbs, oils and incense, +1,000 gp per level of spell included)
5 Raise Dead (M: 500 gp diamond)
5 Unhallow (M: 1,000 gp of herbs, oils and incense, +1,000 gp per level of spell included)
6 Create Undead (M: 50 gp per HD onyx gem)
6 Forbiddance (M: 1,500 gp worth of incense per 60 foot cube, +5,000 gp of incense per 60-foot cube for password)
6 Greater Glyph of Warding (M: 400 gp diamond dust)
7 Destruction (F: Special silver holy symbol worth 500 gp)
7 Greater Restoration (XP: 500)
7 Resurrection (M: 500 gp diamond)
8 Cloak of Chaos (F: Reliquery worth at least 500 gp)
8 Create Greater Undead (M: 50 gp per HD onyx gem)
8 Holy Aura (F: Reliquery worth at least 500 gp)
8 Shield of Law (F: Reliquery worth at least 500 gp)
8 Unholy Aura (F: Reliquery worth at least 500 gp)
9 Miracle ((XP: 5,000))
9 True Resurection (M: 5,000 gp diamond)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hard Cover Expansion Books

3 Improved Alarm (F: Crystal bell worth 100 gp (MotP))
6 Gate Seal (M: 50 gp silver bar (FRCS))
6 Seal Portal (M: 50 gp silver bar)
6 Undeath to Death (M: 500 gp of diamond dust (DaD))
9 (Elminster's) Evasion (F: Statuette of you of ivory decorated with gems worth 1,500 GP, XP: 5,000 (FRCS))

Spells not on the Sorcerer or Wizard List

6 Revive Outsider (M: 500 gp diamond (MotP))
8 Crown of Glory (M: 200 gp opal (DaD))
8 True Creation (XP: 1 or gp value, whichever is greater (DaD))
9 Genesis (XP: 5,000 (DaD))



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Soft Cover Books

2 Death Armor (M: 50 gp of herb, bone, and onyx paste (Magic oF))
3 (Khelben's) Suspended Silence (M: 50 gp of gem dust (Magic oF))
5 Create Darkenbeast (M: 200 gp black pearl (Monsters oF)
5 Kiss of the Vampire (M: 50 gp carved onyx (Magic oF))
5 (Simbul's) Spell Matrix (F: a piece of amber worth 500 gp (Magic oF))
5 (Horizikaul's) Versitile Vibration (F: A hollow cone of brass and gold worth 50 gp (Magic oF))
6 Energy Transformation Field (XP: 250 (Magic oF))
6 Fire Spiders (M: 500 gp of rubies or ruby dust (Magic oF))
6 Undeath to Death (M: 500 gp of diamond dust (Magic oF, TaB))
7 Gemjump (F: A Rogue Stone (Magic oF))
7 Greater Ironguard (F: A small nugget of adamantium worth 100 gp (Magic oF))
7 (Simbul's) Spell Sequencer (F: A sapphire worth 1,000 gp (Magic oF))
8 Devastate Undead (F: A Disruption weapon (LoD))
8 (Zajimarn's) Field of Icy Razor's (F: Silver snowflake shuriken worth 50 gp (Magic oF))
8 Skeletal Guard (M: 50 gp onyx for each skeleton (Magic oF))
8 Spell Engine (M: 1,000 gp silver wheel, XP: 250 (Magic oF))
9 Chain Contingency (F: Ivory statuette decorated with gems worth 1,500 gp (TaB))
9 Hide Life (XP: 5,000 (TaB))
9 Stasis Clone (M: 1,000 GP lab supplies, F: Lab costing 500 gp (LoD))
9 (Alamanthar's) Return (XP: 1,000 (Magic oF))
9 (Simbul's) Spell Trigger (F: A diamond worth 1,500 gp (Magic oF))

Spells not on the Sorcerer or Wizard List

1 Beget Bogun (XP: 25 (MotW))
1 Burial Blessing (XP: 100 (DotF))
2 Creeping Cold (F: Glass or pottery vessel worth 25 gp (MotW))
3 False Bravado (F: Small mirror with sigil of bravery worth 25 gp (MotW))
4 Bottle of Smoke (F: Ornate bottle worth 50 gp (MotW))
4 Revenence (M: 500 gp of diamond dust (Magic oF))
6 Mandragorga (M: 100 gp worth of madrake root in 100 gp secure container (MotW))
6 Stone Walk (M: 2,500 gp diamond, 5,000 gp worth of ruby and amber paste (LoD, Magic oF))
7 Create Crossroads and Backroad (XP: 3,500 (Magic oF))
7 Undeath after Death (M: 50 gp per HD onyx (Magic oF))
8 Cocoon (XP: 1,000 (Magic oF))
8 Crown of Glory (M: 200 gp opal (DotF))
8 Death Pact (M: 500 gp diamond, XP: 250 (Magic oF))
8 Mass Awaken (XP: 250 per creature awakened (MotW))
8 True Creation (XP: 1 or gp value, whichever is greater (DotF))
9 Genesis (XP: 5,000 (DotF))
9 Monstrous Thrall (XP: 500 per level or hit die of target (DotF)
9 True Reincarnate (XP: 1,000 (MotW))


----------



## delkain (Mar 7, 2003)

*Tenser's Transformation*

Shouldn't Tenser's Transformation be on this list? It requires a Potion of Strength.

OOPS -- It is... just have to hunt for it as it got combined on another line.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 7, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Keith (Mar 7, 2003)

That is pretty cool and handy!  Thanks, Dr. Zoom (and anyone else who helped make the list)!

Cheers


----------



## andargor (Mar 8, 2003)

Does this list cover spells with components costing 1 gp or more? This would mean that these would be the ones you can't cast using Eschew Materials.

If not, what is "expensive"?

Andargor


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 8, 2003)

The list covers all spells you actually have to spend something on: spells with costly material components (stuff with a price in the description) and those with XP cost.

I think they should have another abb. for costly material components or focuses: cM or cF instead of the normal M or F. Would make it all easier to spot (when I started my cleric a couple of weeks back, I cast Restoration because I didn't want to bother with more then one casting, and Less Res didn't guarantee a full Restoration. Only later that evening - after the game session, when I was putting the char a little in order - I read that you have to spend 100gp on materials for that spell. I wouldn't have cast it if I knew that.


----------

